
Why I Resigned from the Gates Foundation - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/opinion/modi-gates-award.html
======
jkoudys
It's not something I'd expect most non-Indians to notice immediately, but the
whole "politicians promise toilets" thing has been a common scam in India for
decades. It's a very easy thing to promise, and frequently half-delivered if
at all. Getting a toilet built and safely maintained is almost as rare as a
cold-email from Nigeria following through with the million dollars they
promised.

------
devnonymous
Why has this been flagged? The article by itself is an interesting nuanced
take. Was it flagged due to the extremely poor quality of comments here or due
to people down voting the article?

~~~
tabtab
It's a controversial topic. Many of us "westerners" don't "get" some aspects
of Muslim culture. It's hard to express the puzzlement in a way that doesn't
offend. I do try to ask diplomatically, but my ability to articulate such
sticky subject matter in a seamless way is apparently limited. Please have
patience.

~~~
devnonymous
I don't understand your comment. Are we commenting on the same article? As far
as I can tell this article is about Modi and how the Gates foundation is wrong
in its decision to award Modi.

The article speaks about how the Clean India Mission is a farce in reality. It
speaks about the NRC which ironically, despite its original intent, ended up
rendering a majority of Hindus stateless. It speaks about the completely
undemocratic lock down of Kashmir.

How is any of this related to Muslim culture? Or do you think any anti Modi
article is by some odd definition, decidedly pro Muslim? That's like saying
any anti Trump article is definitely anti American. Muslims are referred to
almost as many times as Dalit, Christians and Jews. Show we question their
culture as well?

Don't dress your bigotry in the garb of pseudo intellectualism.

------
tastygreenapple
tl;dr - Butthurt muslim feelings about other people treating Muslims 1% as bad
as muslims treat non-muslims.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for repeatedly posting flamebait to HN and ignoring
our requests to stop.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
rinchik
I understand that the wording is not very intelligent and even malevolent,
and, what is interesting, if you abstract that's how I would imagine an
accurate description would sound out of an internet troll's mouth.

Narrative and contexts are extremely important, in this case, Islam has been
historically (and still is) of the strictest religions (if not The). With
precisely described and followed rules for entering (conversion), and exiting
(death is the only exit on papers, but majority are quite moderate and the
worst you'll get is a disappointed kick in the butt by your family), and about
"universal" way everyone should live their live.

And specifically due to this "strictness" (easy to convert and "impossible" to
break out) we see the "popularity" of this religion on the World's Map, and
also due to this "strictness" modern views and prejudices have been formed as
it is very easy for a small group of extremists to take it over the top.

~~~
rinchik
Also history is fascinating! Just a couple centuries ago the roles were
reversed! Middle east is the cradle of the math as we know it! While West and
Europe were busy with crusades and inquisitions, they were doing math and
science in Alexandria. Wonder how things will play out in a couple hundred
years from now.

~~~
ksaj
There are lots of articles about how Americans have become increasingly
cynical and dismissive of science. Who knows, maybe another reversal will
occur in a hundred or so years, with Americans abandoning science and the
Middle East abandoning religion.

